# New budget pc. Rs 32k. Suggestions and advices needed plz.



## The Sorrow (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi guys, i'm planning for a new budget pc. 

Configuration in my mind.

Intel core i3 2100 - 6.5k
Gigabyte H61M-d2h - 3.3k
4GB ddr3 1333mhz - 1.5k
500gb 7200 rpm sata2 hdd - 3.7k
PSU Cosair CX430 V2 - 2.7k
Cabinate - 1k
Optical Drive - 1.1k
Dell IN2030M HD led - 6.7k
Speakers - 1.5k
UPS - 2.1k
Keyboard and Mouse - 0.6k

total 31k
that's my budget.

Following are my doubts and questions.

1) Everything is done except choosing good motherboard for an intel core i3 2100 processor. I'm really confused.
Should i go with Gigabyte GA H61M d2h or
below asrock
ASRock H61M Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

2) Suggestions please. Can asrock be trusted or the gigabyte?

3) Did i stated their prices correctly? Please let me know if they are wrong.

4) Yes, i cheaped out on cabinet, keyboard and mouse and speakers but i don't want to compromise with psu. So will cosair cx430 v2 be enough?

5)And also if someone can tell me that flipkart's service is it good?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 26, 2012)

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compone...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html
Answer these Questions


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 26, 2012)

no gpu? 

The flipkart service is amazing, their rates? not so much. My specs can be seen in my siggy and had i ordered from Flipkart i would have had to pay 5k more than what i actually paid for it.


----------



## The Sorrow (Jul 27, 2012)

Pc will be used for entry level gaming, some college work lol using ms office, more for watching hd movies. And also pc will be running atleast 15 hours a day with the activities stated above. I'll purchase a zotac gtx 550 gpu which will cost 8-9k later..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 27, 2012)

You can get HD 7770 for 9K


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> You can get HD 7770 for 9K



Exactly..
Don't think of GTX 550ti Get 6790/7770 they are better

MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC @ 9k (steal deal)

MSI R6790 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.9k


----------



## Jackell (Jul 27, 2012)

@The Sorrow

From where you are getting this rates?

Let me know site or dealer name and location

Thanks


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2012)

The Sorrow said:


> I'll purchase a zotac gtx 550 gpu which will cost 8-9k later..


Don't. It will be waste of money as it is old and previous generation.

Rather get HD 7770.


----------



## The Sorrow (Jul 28, 2012)

Jackell said:


> @The Sorrow
> 
> From where you are getting this rates?
> 
> ...



I searched multiple sites for price. Not sure if the prices are outdated. Can you suggest me few good sites where can i buy computer components at reasonable price?



Sainatarajan said:


> www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compone...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html
> Answer these Questions



1. What is the purpose of the
computer? What all applications
and games are you going to run?
(Stupid answers like 'gaming' or
'office work' will not work. Be
exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et
cetera.')
Ans: Loads of hd movies play, little gaming nfs the run, pc will be running atleast 15 hours a day.

2. What is your overall budget? If
you can extend a bit for a more
balanced configuration, then
mention this too.
Ans: Fixed to 34k not more than that.(damn got screwed due fall in rupee's value)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No, not at all.

4. Which Operating System are you
planning to use?
Ans: 2 at the same time, windows xp sp2 32bit and windows 7 64bit

5. How much hard drive space is
needed?
Ans:500gb or more(upto 1tb)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If
yes, please mention which screen
size and resolution do you want. If
you already have a monitor and
want to reuse it, again mention the
size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, i need a 20" hd led preferably dell or samsung 

7. Which components you DON'T
want to buy or which components
you already have and plan on
reusing?
Ans: I need every thing new! I will buy gpu later.

8. When are you planning to buy
the system?
Ans: Within 3 weeks

9. Have you ever built a desktop
before or will this be done by an
assembler?
Ans: yes i can do it myself

10. Where do you live? Are you
buying locally? Are you open to
buying stuff from online shops if
you don't get locally? 
Ans: I live in hyderabad, a.p. Right now don't know from where to buy.

11. Anything else which you would
like to say?
Ans: Is any other motherboard better than gigabyte h61m-d2h within 4k? And does ga h61md2h supports i3's hyperthreading?


----------



## The Sorrow (Jul 29, 2012)

Considering HD 7770 along with above configuration, Is cosair cx430 good enough or do i need a better one?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 29, 2012)

More than good enough.... 
It's good enough to run a 6770 which is lot more power hungry..


----------



## The Sorrow (Jul 30, 2012)

which 7770 hd is better? Asus or gigabyte or msi or is there any other brand? Heard that sapphire has problems with drivers...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 30, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC @ 9k (steal deal)
> 
> MSI R6790 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.9k



Had already suggested above... 

I like the MSI one it's OCe'd with TWIN fan cooler


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2012)

The Sorrow said:


> which 7770 hd is better? Asus or gigabyte or msi or is there any other brand? Heard that sapphire has problems with drivers...


No particular manufacturer will have problem with drivers.

If it is a driver problem, it will be there for every card irrespective of the manufacturer.


----------



## The Sorrow (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, thanks alot guys for helping me out with the rig.
Finalized the rig.
1) Intel core i3 2120 -7k
2) Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H - 3.3k
3) G.Skill RipJawsX 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz RAM - 1.5k
4) 500GB @ 7200rpm SATA 2 Hard Disk capacity - 3.9k
5) Cosair CX430 V2 430Watts PSU - 2.7k
6) Cooler Master Elite 311 ATX - 2k
7) Any Mouse & KeyBoard. - 0.6k
8) Any Optical Drive(DVD Writer) - 1.2k
9) Samsung 20'inch HD led 6.9k
10) Any 2.1 Speakers 1.5k
11) Any UPS 2.1k
Total 29k-33k(stated max possible prices above)

A gigabyte 1GB 7770 HD later.
Anymore suggestions?
Is their any better possible rig of AMD within 33k(total with all 11 parts)? Thanks!


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 30, 2012)

Phenom 960T with ASUS M4A88M LE @ 11K


----------



## funskar (Jul 30, 2012)

ico said:


> _



Where the hell Nvidia Kepler & Amd 7000 series thread gone Bro ?


----------



## The Sorrow (Jul 31, 2012)

guys, what about a rig using amd fx-4100? Will it be better than i3 2120? Or is it the graphic card that all matters?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 31, 2012)

I3 2120 will trash the FX 4100 in Games.


----------



## The Sorrow (Jul 31, 2012)

Will any bottlenecks occur?(of course, considering i3 confi. with a 7770hd)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 31, 2012)

Obviously no....
Your i3 is enough to handle HD6850 kind things....


So you have finally a greadt budget rig.


----------



## ico (Jul 31, 2012)

There is not bottleneck even if you put HD 7970 / GTX 680 with Core i3-2100.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey guys i'll try my best to grab a 7770 hd but by chance if i can't go for 7770 hd then which one should i go for instead of that? 6770 or 7750? Which one is more future proof? Should i save for 7770 anyway? Thanks!


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 1, 2012)

Save for 7770..


6770 has good performance for ~7k but high power consumption..
7750 is about 6770 in performance but costlier.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok guys, so we are done with the rig. From where should i buy? I live in hyderabad. I know about CTC, went there couple of times but sellers there don't care much about their customers. Does anyone personally know a trustworthy supplier? Flipkart is quoting 200-300 more than the actual rate on each product. If i buy from flipkart then i'll be spending 3k more.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2012)

The Sorrow said:


> If i buy from flipkart then i'll be spending 3k more.




Try ordering from TheITwares / Prineabgb / SMCinternational


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 9, 2012)

Excluding the usb3 and sata 3 features, Is gigabyte ga-b75m-d3h better for gaming?

What's the difference between h61 and b75 chipsets? Nothing? Then why they are h61 and b75?


----------



## cacklebolt (Aug 9, 2012)

and would anyone suggest the amd a6-3650 apu???heard its better at gaming and other grafic intensive activities than i3 2100...
and at the same price of i3,u get two extra cores..
nooby question..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 9, 2012)

B75 offers native usb 3.0 support, Sata 3, Pci Express 3.0, but to take advantage of the PCI Xpress3.0 an Ivy Bridge processor needs to be installed.

B75 has CPU overclocking while H61 does not. H61 was designed for Sandy bridge processors , but through BIOS support Ivy Bridge support is enabled.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 9, 2012)

ico said:


> There is not bottleneck even if you put HD 7970 / GTX 680 with Core i3-2100.



no that is not true
Optimize : Max Payne 3 Benchmarked In A New York Minute | GeForce


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks, i'll go for h61.

btw

Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R777OC-1GD 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 (ZT-50901-10M) 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

MSI NVIDIA N560GTX M2D1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

MSI AMD/ATI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

zotac is gtx560 SE and msi is gtx 560! which is better??? i'm still searching for good gpu(VFM)..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 11, 2012)

MSI would be better than the SE Version


----------



## havoknation (Aug 11, 2012)

The Sorrow said:


> Ok, thanks alot guys for helping me out with the rig.
> Finalized the rig.
> 1) Intel core i3 2120 -7k
> 2) Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H - 3.3k
> ...



Hey You have selected an awesome config except HDD. Nowadays seagate 500gb will cost you 3.8k but you can get 1tb seagate 7200.14 sata3 64mb cache hdd for 5k.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 13, 2012)

hey guys, i'm confused. Does a psu blows air inside the case or outside the case? Lol i'm worried. Will it blow all hot air inside the cabinet or will it blow all hot air though it to outside? I'll be using cm elite 310 atx.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2012)

psu can blow air out/below/up but never in.


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> no that is not true
> Optimize : Max Payne 3 Benchmarked In A New York Minute | GeForce


They've chosen a Rockstar title. Rockstar makes unoptimised console ports which are weirdly processor intentisve and low on graphics. Same for GTA IV. Consider a proper PC game which tests graphics. For example, Battlefield 3.

Benchmark Results: CPU Scaling : Battlefield 3 Performance: 30+ Graphics Cards, Benchmarked

where's the bottleneck?


----------



## havoknation (Aug 13, 2012)

The Sorrow said:


> hey guys, i'm confused. Does a psu blows air inside the case or outside the case? Lol i'm worried. Will it blow all hot air inside the cabinet or will it blow all hot air though it to outside? I'll be using cm elite 310 atx.



PSU fan is intake and if you see at the back of PSU, it has holes which serve as exhaust. So always put PSU at bottom of case if room is there so that it will take fresh air from below the cabinet to cool its capacitors.


----------



## powerpc (Aug 13, 2012)

I too had the same doubt.  Based on the suggestions from various forums, I decided have it blow the air out- to the bottom. I think it makes sense, we wouldnt want to blow the hot air to the motherboard.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 13, 2012)

CM Elite 310 atx comes with 1 fan.. Is everything ok regarding cool temp? Or Will i need 1 more fan? Just want to confirm.


----------



## Myth (Aug 14, 2012)

Buy this one: Cooler Master 90 CFM
Add in front ( *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/139754-how-install-front-fan-cm-elite-310-a.html )
OR
in the side slot.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey guys,

40k in hand but i don't want to hurry and get something bad. If i don't find MSI Gtx560 within 11k then i'll be going to get a hd 7770 and i'm really confused whether to go for it or not. I mean i've been googling and saw many forums, posts, reviews on newegg, etc and most people are have problems with it. Mostly drivers and card failures, many RMAs, Is that true? Really guys its scaring the hell out of me. Is anyone here using 7770?


----------



## Myth (Aug 14, 2012)

560 and 7770 comparision: GeForce GTX 560 vs Radeon HD 7770

I would guess, the 6870 is a better competitor for the 560.

Not msi but cheaper 560 : Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 (ZT-50901-10M) 1 GB DDR5


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 14, 2012)

For 11k either buy GTX560 or HD6870 or throw down a couple more for 560Ti.


----------



## Myth (Aug 14, 2012)

^^ +1 to that. 
Zotac NVIDIA Geforce GTX 560 Ti OC Edition 1 GB GDDR5


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 14, 2012)

Myth said:


> ^^ +1 to that.
> Zotac NVIDIA Geforce GTX 560 Ti OC Edition 1 GB GDDR5



I know its way better but i can't extend my budget. Also i'm looking power consumption wise too. Here's the thing, I'll be running games at 1600x900. So i think 7770 will give me decent fps and performance at ultra but i'm confused to go for 7770 hd because of poor reviews especially gigabyte 7770 OC. What do you guys think? 7770?


And Btw, Can a corsair cx430 handle gtx560 or 6850 with ease? I can't spend more on psu.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 14, 2012)

cx 430v2 can handle HD 6850 easly but go for HD 7770 ..
Better choice. lower power consumption also.



Spoiler



I don't care for reviews AFAIK the product is good one


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2012)

HD6850 is much more powerful than 7770 & its real competitor is 7850.77xx series is closer to 6770.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok guys thanks, i'll grab a HD 6850 if not then HD 7770 OC...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

The Sorrow said:


> I know its way better but i can't extend my budget. Also i'm looking power consumption wise too. Here's the thing, I'll be running games at 1600x900. So i think 7770 will give me decent fps and performance at ultra but i'm confused to go for 7770 hd because of poor reviews especially gigabyte 7770 OC. What do you guys think? 7770?
> 
> 
> And Btw, Can a corsair cx430 handle gtx560 or 6850 with ease? I can't spend more on psu.



For running games at 1600x900?
Get HD7770 eyes closed over 6850.
Getting GTX560 would be overkill for that res you plan to game at.
About PSU queary about CX430, yes, it can handle any of the discussed cards.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 16, 2012)

but if you want to crank up the aa the hd 7770 will choke with only a 128bit bus width
if you care about aa then i suggest you to go for the hd 6850
the cx 430 would be able to power a hd 6850 but a gtx 560 may be too much for it (with a fast quad core and 2 > hdds + odds)


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone, i bought my rig and its just awesome! I'm able to run most games like bf3, crysis 2, nfshp e3, gta 4, etc on max settings.. Btw guys, what's that thing called that we apply or set on led screen to view it from all angles?


----------



## Myth (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats for the new setup.
Post items and their prices please.

Happy hunting.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 20, 2012)

Intel Core i3 2120 - 6.95k
Gigabyte GA-H61M-DS2 - 2.3k
RipJawsX DDR3 1333Mhz 4GB Ram - 1.7k
1TB Segeate 7200 RPM HDD - 4.5k
Cosair CX500v2 Watts - 3.7k
CM Elite 310 ATX - 1.8k
Optical Drive - 0.9k
Microsoft Combo - 0.65k
Creative A235 2.1 - 1.2k
LG E2042 21" Inch LED - 5.8k
Intex UPS - 1.3k
MSI ATI/AMD Radeon 1GB DDR5 HD6770 - 7k
________________________________________

TOTAL - 37.8k

I know my rig could have been a bit better, but that all was available in local market.
Cx430 wasn't available(no other options), sapphire 7770 was offered to me for 10k(no other options)
Never-the-less i'm very happy for what i got


----------



## Myth (Aug 20, 2012)

Good config.
You already bought it so have no regrets.
500v is future safe to a certain degree.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 20, 2012)

nice rig
happy gaming !


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

The Sorrow said:


> Intel Core i3 2120 - 6.95k
> Gigabyte GA-H61M-DS2 - 2.3k
> RipJawsX DDR3 1333Mhz 4GB Ram - 1.7k
> 1TB Segeate 7200 RPM HDD - 4.5k
> ...



Very good choice of components considering your scenario. Enjoy gaming.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks a ton! guys....

This thread can be closed if the below question isn't meant to be asked in this section.
Has anyone played need for speed the run using msi r6770? Something odd is happening.. I can play battlefield 3 on ultra with aa and everything max out getting 29.7 fps smoothly but nfs the run isn't(even on low setting it still lags). AFAIK battlefield 3 is better than need for speed the run in terms of graphics. Any thoughts. My current catalyst driver version is 12.8.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 21, 2012)

hey i had played nfs run on my sapphire hd 6770
nfs the run is a shitty game
it is locked at 30fps so you felt it was lagging
lowest or highest settings wont alter the fps
hope this helped

edit- rig is as in my siggy and using catalyst 12.7


----------

